# Rickenbacker releases Lemmy signature bass (Limited 60 pieces!)



## thedarkoceans (Sep 2, 2011)

so guys,Rickenbacker has released a Lemmy signature bass,limited to 60 pieces,at 1795 $.
here everything 'bout the bass.

*Rickenbacker Limited Edition Lemmy Kilmister Signature 4004LK Specs:*



Scale: 33 1/4&#8243;
Body: Walnut
Neck: Maple
Fretboard: Rosewood
Frets: 20
Pickups: Three Rickenbacker Humbuckers
Electronics: Passive
Hardware: Gold
Other Details: Hand Carved Relief, Limited to 60 pieces, Matching Wood Cover Plates
Price: Original retail: $1795; Current: N/A
 PICS TIME!












other pics and shit here:
Bass of the Week: Rickenbacker Limited Edition Lemmy Kilmister Signature 4004LK

tdo.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 2, 2011)

wow, 1800? not even that much. Beautiful


----------



## synrgy (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm no Lemmy fan, but that bass looks amazing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 2, 2011)

Classy as fuck, and for a modest price.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 2, 2011)

Isn't this the same sig they released for him a few years ago?


----------



## Northern (Sep 2, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Isn't this the same sig they released for him a few years ago?



This was done in 2000. And they now auction for 10k and up. So much for the reasonable price.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 2, 2011)

Very nice bass, and not a bad price!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only $1795? Not bad for a Hand Carved limited edition.

Edit: Saw that this was from 2000. Was almost sure I saw this a while ago.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 2, 2011)

Northern said:


> This was done in 2000. And they now auction for 10k and up. So much for the reasonable price.



Boner..... Gone....


----------



## misingonestring (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess it's too late to say old news?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, that was back during the time when you could get a 4003 for $1k.


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 2, 2011)

So the days before the 2+ year wait time to even get one orderred to a dealer.


----------

